# هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت



## Coptic Lady (11 أغسطس 2007)

*خلينا ايجابيين ياريت نتضامن كلنا بارسال فقط الاسم والايميل للافراج عن د عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت اعضاء منظمة مسيحيى الشرق الأوسط الذين تم القبض عليهم بتهم تم تلفيقها لهم *

*ده اللينك كله يشارك رجاءاً*

*http://www.calloflove.net/avatony/meca/index.php*


----------



## marcelino (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

ارسال الاسم والميل هما اللي هايفرجوا عنهم يعني

دة القوانين وحقوق الانسان و ....... الخ  مش نافعه

دة اللي هايعمل يعني 

ولا هو حماس وخلاص

واسمنا بنتحرك​


----------



## snow_white7 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

انا  عايزه  أعرف  ايه  التهمه  الموجهه  لبيتر ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

ما حنخسر شئ لو ارسلنا التضامن... على اي حال انا ارسلت و نتمنى من البقية يرسلون ايضا...


----------



## Coptic Lady (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



marcelino قال:


> ارسال الاسم والميل هما اللي هايفرجوا عنهم يعني​
> 
> دة القوانين وحقوق الانسان و ....... الخ مش نافعه​
> دة اللي هايعمل يعني ​
> ...





سلام ونعمة

من ابشع عيوب الاقباط النفس القصير واليأس السريع

اخى العزيز ماضاع حق وراه مطالب والدنيا مش حتتقلب بمبى بمبى بين يوم وليله ولا حتى بعد 50 سنة

الايميل يمكن بالنسبة ليك تافه ومش حيعمل اى شيئ
لكن الزن كمان له مفعول
وخلى بالك احنا بنحاول نتحرك على مستوى خارجى الضغط على حكومة مصر ساعات بيجيب نتيجة 
وعلى رأى روك مش حتخسر شيئ يا سيدى لو خايف من اسمك بلاش حط اى اسم مش حتفرق خالص بالمرة

يا جماعة حقوقنا مش حتتاخد على طبق من فضة حقوقنا عاوزة ناس مستبيعة تدوس فى كل المناطق اللى ممكن تستفيد منها لخدمة القضية

الحماس كما انت ذكرت مش عيب بالعكس ان مكناش احنا نتحمس مين يتحمس المسلمين ؟؟
يتحمسولنا سلف يعنى ؟؟؟

لو حكومة مصر حست اننا ايدينا بتطول ولسانا بيتجرأ وحقوقنا حناخدها من بوء الاسد الامور حتتقلب لصالحنا بس ده مش بين يوم ليلة لأ يمكن احفادك يحسوا بيها

احنا بنتصرف مش لينا ... بالعكس انا وانت والكل لازم يفهم اننا لو بنعمل شيئ بنعمله لاولادنا واولاد اولادنا

خليكوا ايجابيين ولو الطريق ده طلع فشنك وانسد ندور على غيره وغيره وغيره

الياس وقصر النفس ضدك وضد القضية القبطية بشكل عام

وربنا يفك سجنهم امين يا يسوع


----------



## snow_white7 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

بجد  ربنا  يكون  معاك  يا  بيتر 

ويخرجك  من  ازمتك  دى  على  خير

مش  هقول  اكتر  من  كده


----------



## Coptic Lady (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



snow_white7 قال:


> انا عايزه أعرف ايه التهمه الموجهه لبيتر ؟؟


 

*التهم الموجهة لبيتر عزت*
*1- اذدراء الاديان*
*2- التبشير بالمسيحية ( تبشير محمد حجازى)*



> القاهرة – نادر شكري
> باشرت نيابة أمن الدولة العليا أمس تحقيقها مع كلاً من "الدكتور عادل فوزي" مدير منظمة "مسيحي الشرق الأوسط" و "بيير عزت " الموظف الفني بمنتدى المنظمة، وأصدرت قرارها بحبس المتهمان خمسة عشر يوما على ذمة التحقيق، وكان جهاز أمن الدولة قد قام بالقبض عليهما أول أمس الأربعاء الساعة الثالثة ظهرًا من منزلهما بعد أذن النيابة ، وتم توجيه عددًا من الاتهامات اليهما، منها الازدراء بالأديان، وإثارة الفتنة الطائفية .
> وكان السيد "محمد الفيصل" رئيس نيابة أمن الدولة العليا قد قام بتولي التحقيق مع الدكتور" عادل فوزي" بحضور المحامين الأستاذ " رمسيس رءوف النجار "والأستاذ " ممدوح رمزي" حيث صرح رمسيس النجار ل ( الأقباط متحدون ) أن التحقيق مع الدكتور "عادل" بدأ في الساعة الخامسة من مساء أمس وأستمر حتى التاسعة مساء، تم خلالها أثبات ما تم تحريزه من أشياء أثناء القبض عليه ، وتم توجيه ثلاثة أتهامات له ، منها إحراز سلاح منتهى الترخيص ، و الاتهام الثاني إذدراء الأديان، والاتهام الثالث نشر إذاعات وأخبار من شأنها إثارة الفتنة الطائفية ، وأضاف النجار أن منظمة مسيحي الشرق الأوسط هي منظمة دولية، وقد حصلت على ختم الخارجية المصرية للعمل داخل مصر، وأن ما قُدم من أدالة ضد الدكتور "عادل فوزي " لا يُمثل إتهام حقيقي، وأن الأمور تسير بشكل جيد في ظل تحقيقات شفافة ومعاملة لها كل التقدير والشكر من جانب السيد رئيس النيابة، وأشار أن النيابة سوف تقوم باستكمال التحقيق يوم السبت القادم، ومن المتوقع تقديم رخصة السلاح ( طبنجة ) الخاص بصاحبها الدكتور عادل .
> وفى نفس الوقت باشر السيد" زياد الحمصى" رئيس النيابة التحقيق مع المتهم الثاني" بيتر عزت" بحضور محاميه الأستاذ" بيتر رمسيس النجار" الذي صرح ل ( الأقباط متحدون ) عقب خروجه من التحقيق أن النيابة قامت بتوجيه ثلاثة اتهامات ( ل بيتر عزت ) منها إذدراء الأديان، و بلبلة الأمن العام، والعمل على إثارة الفتنة الطائفية ، وأضاف" بيتر النجار" أنه على الرغم من حصول جهاز أمن الدولة على تصريح النيابة للقبض على المتهم إلا أن التعامل جاء يخالف القانون والمعاملة الإنسانية في كسر باب الشقة والدخول على المتهم الذي كان بمفرده وقاموا بوضع عصابة على عينيه وقاموا بتحريز جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به وعددا من أل ( C.D) وغلاف كتاب الأقباط المضطهدون، وموبايلاته الشخصية ، وكاميرا فيديو وأشار" بيتر النجار" أن موقف "بيتر عزت" - ( هو شاب صغير ) - من الاتهامات التي وجهت له لا تمثل دليل قاطع عليه حيث أن المتهم موظف فني لا دخل له بما ينشر أو يذاع ، حيث أن مهامه تقف عند التعديلات الفنية لمنتدى المنظمة وضبطه ، وما وجد لديه من C.D لا ترقى إلى أن المتهم يقوم بتحميلها من على SERVER المنتدى تحسبا لوقوع أو تدميره فيقوم بإعادة وضع المواد عليه ، ولكنه لا يتدخل في مواده، وان موقفه جيد ، وأشاد أيضا بالتعامل الراقي لهيئة النيابة مع القضية والمتهم .
> هذا وتباشر نيابة أمن الدولة العليا بمجمع المحاكم بحي القاهرة الجديدة تحقيقها مع المتهمان يوم السبت المقبل 11 أغسطس لاستكمال تقديم أدلة الدفاع والإستماع إلى اقوالهما ، ثم يتم ترحيلهما بعد ذلك إلى" سجن طره" حتى يتم أستكمال كافة التحقيقات ، وقد قال الدكتور "عادل فوزي" أن منظمته تهدف إلى خدمة حقوق الإنسان بشكل عام وليس من أهدافها إثارة الفتن، وأشار" بيتر عزت" أنه شاب يعمل كفني في برمجة الكمبيوتر، وأن عمله بالمنظمة يتوقف عند الأعمال والإدارة الفنية للمنتدى دون الدخول في مضمون ما ينشر .


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

*+*

عجباً !! 

لا أدري أين جهاز أمن الدولة من الاف المواقع التى تهين المسيحية فى كل حرف تكتبه .. 

الاف المواقع تهين المسيحية .. 

بلاش مواقع ..

 الاف الكُتب التى طُبعت و نُشرت بل و تُباع ( عيني عينك ) فى المكاتب العامة للدولة .. 

بلاش الكُتب .. 

عشرات البرامج التى تُذاع على القنوات (( الرسمية )) تُهين مسيحيتنا و تُشكك فى عقيدتنا .. 

بلاش البرامج .. 

عشرات الافلام التى تصور المسيحية و المسيحين بصورة مهينة و بعيدة تماماً عن الواقع و عن جوهر الكتاب المقدس ..

بلاش الافلام .. 

ملايين التحرشات بالاقباط فى المواصلات و العمل و المصالح الحكومية أيضاً ..

طيب نعمل أيه ؟ .. لما يجي واحد يقولي كتابك مُحرف .. أبتسم فى وشه و أقوله الله يسامحك ؟!!! .. مش لازم على الاقل أثبتله عدم تحريف الكتاب المقدس .. مش عدم تحريفه .. لاء .. إستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس .. 

لماذا تتجاهل الحكومة أننا مصريون .. أبناء هذا البلد .. لنا كل الحقوق .. كما أن علينا كل الواجبات .. 

نحن مصريون حتى النخاع .. نعشق تراب هذا البلد .. لانه هنا وُلد أجدادنا .. و عاشوا .. و ماتوا .. نحن أحفاد الفراعنة .. 

كيف يخشوا على ما يقرب من 50 مليون مواطن مسلم .. من أقلية لا تصل إلى نصف هذا العدد .. وهم بكل قيادتهم ينتمون إلى الدين الإسلامي .. 

لماذا لا نعيش معاً فى سلام .. و نُعطى كل ذى حقه حقه .. 

سلام ؟! .. عذراً لقد تم حذف هذه الكلمة من قاموس اللغة العربية 

تحياتي


----------



## Coptic Lady (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



marcelino قال:


> ارسال الاسم والميل هما اللي هايفرجوا عنهم يعني​
> 
> دة القوانين وحقوق الانسان و ....... الخ مش نافعه​
> دة اللي هايعمل يعني ​
> ...


 

الرد الامثل 

http://www.copticnews.ca/a_aug2007/111_fr_iota.htm


----------



## snow_white7 (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



> coptic  lady
> 
> التهم الموجهة لبيتر عزت
> 1- اذدراء الاديان
> 2- التبشير بالمسيحية ( تبشير محمد حجازى)


وهو  يعرف  منين  محمد  حجازى  اساسا  ؟؟


----------



## Coptic Lady (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



snow_white7 قال:


> وهو يعرف منين محمد حجازى اساسا ؟؟


 

*حسب اللى اتقال ان بيتر له يد فى تبشير محمد حجازى*

*بس طبعا ده كلام مش مؤكد *
*غير ان والد حجازى هو اللى بلغ عن بيتر*
*ربنا يحمى ولاده :94:*


----------



## Coptic Lady (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



snow_white7 قال:


> وهو يعرف منين محمد حجازى اساسا ؟؟


 

*حسب اللى اتقال ان بيتر له يد فى تبشير محمد حجازى*

*بس طبعا ده كلام مش مؤكد *
*غير ان والد حجازى هو اللى بلغ عن بيتر*
*ربنا يحمى ولاده :94:*


----------



## the servant (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

سلام ونعمة كوبتك ليدي,,,

بجد الموضوع مهم جدا وبالنسبة للاخ اللي بيقول ان اميل هايعمل اية
في قضية الدكتور ممدوح فل الدنيا اتقبلت عشان الاميل اللي حضرتك مستهين بية
بيكفينا سلبية دينا عمرة ما بيدعونا للاستسلام بالعكس رب المجد دايما ناصر القضية 
القبطية في كافة المجالات عمرنا ما كان عقلنا كان يجيب اننا نشوف اليوم اللي المسلم اللي 
بقي مسيحي يرفع قضية دة جية نتيجة للقضايا اللي رفعها المسيحين العائدين للكنيسة
يعني كل اللي حضرتك شايفة دة مبني علي خبر صغير او اميل ارسل لمنظمات حقوق الانسان


----------



## snow_white7 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



Coptic Lady قال:


> *حسب اللى اتقال ان بيتر له يد فى تبشير محمد حجازى*
> 
> *بس طبعا ده كلام مش مؤكد *
> *غير ان والد حجازى هو اللى بلغ عن بيتر*
> *ربنا يحمى ولاده :94:*



طيب  لو  كان  الكلام ده  صحيح ان  والد  محمد  حجازى هو  اللى  

بلغ  عن  بيتر ؟؟  وانا  معتقدش  كده 

لان  لو  كان  كده  كان  قبضوا  على  بيتر  بس


----------



## al safer_3 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

*القانون المصري لا يعاقب على التبشير *​


----------



## the servant (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



al safer_3 قال:


> *القانون المصري لا يعاقب على التبشير *​



لو ربيت دقنك واعلنت الولاء للاخوان يبقي انت اكيد...اكيد في مصر


----------



## Tabitha (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

أنا بعت اسمي وايميلي ،،،، وربنا يكمل ،،

ربنا معاهم ،،


----------



## al safer_3 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

*اعتقد ان سبب القبض سياسي وهو محاولة ارضاء المسلمي .ن فالمسلمين يعتبرونا اعدائهم ورؤياهم لنا منهزمين يجعل ارتباطهم بالنظام اقوى . اي ان الامر محاولة ارضاء غرور المسلمين . 

ولكن 

الحقيقة ان هذه القضية في مصلحتنا رغم ان صانعها لا يهدف ذلك . فكيف تعد قضية مثل هذه في صالحنا ؟*


----------



## snow_white7 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*



frai قال:


> لو ربيت دقنك واعلنت الولاء للاخوان يبقي انت اكيد...اكيد في مصر[/QUOT
> 
> 
> ليه  هما  الاخوان  يعنى  محبوبين  اوى  فى
> ...


----------



## al safer_3 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*كذب الصحافة الصفراء*

كذب الصحافة الصفراء 


حاء على موقع جريدة المصري اليوم : 


تابعت نيابة أمن الدولة تحقيقاتها في قضية منظمة «مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط»، وقامت بفض الأحراز التي صودرت من شقة عادل فوزي، رئيس المنظمة، في مصر وشقة بيتر عزت، عضو المنظمة، المقبوض عليهما حاليا.

من ناحية أخري، أشارت المصادر إلي أن التحقيقات تناولت هروب نادر فوزي، رئيس المنظمة من السويد، بسبب تراكم الديون عليه، وإقامة دعاوي قضائية ضده، وانتقاله إلي كندا، بعد أن أصبح مطلوبا من جانب الأجهزة الأمنية، وهو ما يكشف التاريخ السيئ لهذه المنظمة - علي حد قول المصادر.

من جانبها، دعت منظمة «مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط» من خلال موقعها علي الإنترنت، الأقباط إلي توجيه رسائل إلكترونية إلي البيت الأبيض والمنظمات الحقوقية والقنوات الفضائية، للإفراج عن أعضائها المقبوض عليهم في مصر بتهمة التنصير والسعي لإثارة الفتنة الطائفية وازدراء الإسلام.


http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=72073 

*ولقد كذبت هذه الصحيفة الصفراء ويفضح كذبها جهل كاتب المقال والدليل : 

قال الكاتب المفترى الغبي الجاهل ان المصدر الخاص به - نيابة امن الدولة - ان التحقيقات شملت هروب الدكتور عادل من السويد بسبب تراكم الديون عليه . وهذا الكذب يفضحه انه لا يمكن لنيابة امن الدولة التحقيق في ذلك ولا يمكن ان تمتد لهذا الامر حتى لو كان حقيقة لان القانون المصري اخذ بمبدأ الاقليمية وهذا المبدأ يغل يد النيابة العامة سواء نيابة امن الدولة او غيرها عن مباشرة التحقيق في ذلك . هذا بخلاف كون الجريمة المزعومة وقعت في الخارج وهذا يعجز المحقق عن مباشرة التحقيق في الجريمة لكون ادلتها ليست تحت يده 

وهنا نكون امام فرضين : 

الاول ان الصحيفة تكذب وتدلس وتدعي مصدر لم يصرح لها بما تلته . 

الثاني ان نيابة امن الدولة قالت ذلك بالفعل وهذا معناه ان نيابة امن الدولة تخالف القانون وتحاول ان تضع على الدكتور عادل تهم لا يمكن ان تثار في مصر ولا يمكن ان يحقق فيها اي عضو نيابة ايا ما كان . وهذا دليل التلفيق . *


----------



## snow_white7 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

فى  حاجه  فى  القانون  يا  استاذ  al sefer

اسمها  قانون المعامله بالمثل ولا انت  مش عارف

يعنى ده  مبدأ فى القانون الدولى لو السويد مثلا

تحقق فى جريمه حدثت فى مصر ولكن كمثال المتهم

فى السويد يكون  لمصر  نفس الحق.


----------



## املا (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

تم التصويت


----------



## sunny man (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

لقد قال رب المجد ثقو أنا غلبت العالم


----------



## snoWhite7 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

بيتر عزت : أنا لا أعرف يعنى إيه نظام حكم علشان أقلبه أو أعدله 

بيتر عزت : أنا لا أعرف يعنى إيه نظام حكم علشان أقلبه أو أعدله 

المصدر: جريدة الدستور 
الصفحة : 3 
تاريخ : 30/08/2007


----------



## abn yso3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

*مكتوب سيكون لكم فى العالم ضيق لكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم​*


----------



## القيصر (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

تم


----------



## sn_wh7 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

جريده الجمهوريه​
9/9/ 2007


يقدمه وفد اتحاد حقوق الإنسان
طلب للنائب العام للإفراج عن عادل وبيتر
كتب - نسرين صادق ومحمد زين الدين
يتوجه صباح اليوم وفد منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان للقاء المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود النائب العام لبحث طلب الإفراج عن عضوي منظمة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط عادل فوزي وبيتر عزت. 
قال المستشار نجيب جبرائيل رئيس المنظمة ان الوفد سيعرض مبررات الطلب وانتفاء شروط الحبس الاحتياطي من خلال مسائل حقوقية بحتة كما ان الإفراج عنهما لا يشكل أي خطورة علي المجتمع أو الأدلة المادية لوقائع القضية

http://www.algomhuria.net.eg/algomhuria/today/fpage/detail07.asp


----------



## end (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*

فكرة غريبة


----------



## alhor (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاام:تضامن للافراج على عادل فوزى وبيتر عزت*


الرب قريب لمن يدعوه

فنحن نثق بوجود الرب معهم فى هذة التجربة
​


----------

